

Ask HN: Has anyone done anything interesting with Email Analytics?  - destraynor

It feels like there's a great start-up that could simply analyse my email and offer me certain data that would be insightful. For example: Who do I email most without receiving a reply? Who am I worst at responding to? When do I send the majority of my mails etc.<p>Even if restricted to work with GMail.com this would still be killer.<p>Anyone know anything in the area?
======
yakshaving
Yes, We're interested in this area. We're creating Saasly.com that mines your
inbox for invoices/bills from SaaS vendors and presents you with information
about how much you're paying for different services.

Here's the link to the original thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3901164>

If you're interested in what we're building, sign up at Saasly.com:
<http://saasly.com>

------
gmodena
Technically they are not startups, but for for gmail you may want to have a
look at Graph Your Inbox ( <http://www.graphyourinbox.com/> ) or Gmail Meter
([http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/know-your-gmail-
stats-...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/know-your-gmail-stats-using-
gmail-meter.html)).

------
rmATinnovafy
I'm working on something like this. Keep posted for the MVP announcement
coming soon.

------
vijayr
you might wanna try this one - <http://www.graphyourinbox.com/>

~~~
destraynor
Thanks guys

